# New Truck and Plow Pics



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Bought this truck last Wednesday. It will have a Boss 9'2 V XT and SnowEx 1075 mounted up this week. Its a 2004 Chevy 2500HD 6.0 LT, loaded with heated leather and every other option....and snapped a few pics of all the trucks and tractor ready for snow. Let me know what ya think!


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice fleet! I thought I saw on lawnsite that you got a 4500 or 5500 dump, do you still have it? Good luck this season!

Freddy


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks good. How did the Dodge get in the picture?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Heres the rest....


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice truck, nice fleet.....nice plow you'll be putting on


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

grandview;657166 said:


> Looks good. How did the Dodge get in the picture?


As long as it isnt a Ford im ok... I love those style Dodge's, i've never had an issue with the 3 that I have had in the past. Thanks for the comments


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice fleet, the white trucks with the red plows looks great ussmileyflag


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

looking GREAT man! Once you get a plow on the new Chevy gotta get a complete pic. lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great, get that plow on wed looks like you will be pushing wed night!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Great looking Chev. I wouldn't mind plowing with that body style.

How is the Deere for pushing? I bought a X360 with a blower but I might get a blade. The blower only lifts 3" off the ground.

Thanks.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

cet;657283 said:


> Great looking Chev. I wouldn't mind plowing with that body style.
> 
> How is the Deere for pushing? I bought a X360 with a blower but I might get a blade. The blower only lifts 3" off the ground.
> 
> Thanks.


The Deere is a X720. Awesome tractor. I have the blade, blower, and broom for it and we used it last night with the blade and it pushed anything in its path. Would recommend one to anyone.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Fleet looks nice with white trucks and red plows.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

How do you like the lightbar's you have on the duramax/dodge? (whelen responder right?) where did you get them and did they come with the clear lense or did you have to order that?


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Oakwood Land.;657714 said:


> How do you like the lightbar's you have on the duramax/dodge? (whelen responder right?) where did you get them and did they come with the clear lense or did you have to order that?


I have a Whelen Responder and mine came with the clear lens also. If your not looking for it, you can overlook it. By the way Nice Fleet NoFear.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice Fleet your building there man! Sweeeet tractor!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice fleet!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Oakwood Land.;657714 said:


> How do you like the lightbar's you have on the duramax/dodge? (whelen responder right?) where did you get them and did they come with the clear lense or did you have to order that?


I got both from www.strobesnmore.com Actually, just ordered another one for the new '04. I love them, lots of flash patterns and bright as hell. And you cant beat them for $299. Both mine came with the clear lense, you can request amber I believe, otherwise it comes clear.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Everything looks great man. Its been pretty cool watching you grow and acquire more and more equipment since i joined the site. congrats


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

nickv13412;657925 said:


> Everything looks great man. Its been pretty cool watching you grow and acquire more and more equipment since i joined the site. congrats


Ok, fine. I will take your Ford if I can paint it white! Thanks for the compliments guys!:waving:


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

NoFearDeere;657929 said:


> Ok, fine. I will take your Ford if I can paint it white! Thanks for the compliments guys!:waving:


Only if i can have your Duramax and paint it black


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Sweet new ridewesport


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Is the '04 gonna be the new personal vehicle or is it gonna be turned over to the employees?


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Do you have the pivot mount for your 1075? If so, can you take a pic of the truck side mount? I have the hitch mount but hate not being able to load pallets.


----------



## Stove (Nov 2, 2007)

looks good man, very nice fleey and setup


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Got this the other day !*

This 06 8' Boss superduty tripedge. complete setup for a song and a dance. for my 04 F 350 SD/SC. will be installing it today. will add a pic when the install is done !


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

nickv13412;657952 said:


> Only if i can have your Duramax and paint it black


Nah, I will keep my Duramax...


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Oakwood Land.;657986 said:


> Is the '04 gonna be the new personal vehicle or is it gonna be turned over to the employees?


Nope, it will be a fleet truck. I will keep my '05 Duramax for myself.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

PLM-1;658135 said:


> Do you have the pivot mount for your 1075? If so, can you take a pic of the truck side mount? I have the hitch mount but hate not being able to load pallets.


Both 1075's are reciever hitch mount. Yeah, it does suck loading salt!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Fleet looks good but I don't see any Ford models in there


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Eyesell;658422 said:


> Fleet looks good but I don't see any Ford models in there


Thats what makes it look good!


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

did you put the clearance lights on yourself?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

New Heights;658990 said:


> did you put the clearance lights on yourself?


Which truck? The Duramax and GMC came factory with them


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

gotta letter that new chevy


----------



## 2500hdFisher (Dec 5, 2006)

x720 no x728? its our most popular seller at the dealer i work for


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

2500hdFisher;659873 said:


> x720 no x728? its our most popular seller at the dealer i work for


Nope, I wanted the 60" 7 IRON deck, so no 4x4. I will probably pick up a X744 and X749 next year tho.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

NoFearDeere;658469 said:


> Thats what makes it look good!


well GM stocks just went up 3 points .. LOL


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

NoFearDeere;659592 said:


> Which truck? The Duramax and GMC came factory with them


In the first 3 pics they were not on the truck.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

SWEET Truck that is awsome

nice fleet as well


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*fleet looks greatbest of luck this year*


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys! The truck will probably get lettered early next week if I had to guess. The plow and spreader will hopefully go on tonight so I can use this truck in the morning for the snow we are gonna get. I'm gonna be picking up another new ride here later today I believe so I will post some more pics tommorow of the new stuff and hopefully some snow pushing pics!


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

hot trucks


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice fleet....good looking group of trucks there...


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Any update on that new addition to the fleet?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

New addition is a '99 Chevrolet 1500 for sidewalk crew. It came with a 7'6 Western Unimount Pro but I dont think that we will really use it. Should have pics soon of the other 2500HD with the new Boss 9'2 V XT and Boss 1100 Spreader. Decided to go with the Boss spreader instead of a Snow-Ex so we will see how it works.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice pics, you should try that 1500 I bet it will suprise you how snow it will push.


----------



## 2500hdFisher (Dec 5, 2006)

o yea the 60" 7-iron is nice cuts a nice path didnt realize you used it for mowing but the 729 is great too 4x4wheel steer thats cool only down side is you cant put the 45 loader on it which is a nice side walk machine too


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

2500hdFisher;667457 said:


> o yea the 60" 7-iron is nice cuts a nice path didnt realize you used it for mowing but the 729 is great too 4x4wheel steer thats cool only down side is you cant put the 45 loader on it which is a nice side walk machine too


Yeah, I love my X720 so far, just want the diesel next time.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Finally got the new V and spreader on the truck. Here's a few quick pics.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW thats a monster plow! Someone had a great year!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Beautiful. You wont believe how much time that V plow will save you.


----------



## stunter2boy79 (Sep 26, 2005)

that plow looks huge on the truck. very nice


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats SWEET !!! Im jelous...


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

It doesn't sound like you're much ofa Ford fan, but I'd love to trade you my 95 Bronco with a 7.5' Unimount for your sidewalk crew truck. How are you going to fit a sidewalk crew in that thing? Put them up comfy in a Bronco... Seriously though, I'd be very interested in working something out. Let me know.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64034&highlight=bronco

The white one:


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

2 guys in that truck with 2 snow blowers. theres the sidewalk crew.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

The more I see that big boss Vee the more and more I like it. Nice new truck!


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

i have the same spreader it seems to be working very well and is just amazing to take on and off i less than a minute  ill give you my spreader is you give me that nice boss v plow ? haha


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys. The sidewalk crew pulls a 18ft trailer with John Deere tractors and snowblowers for walks. Seems to be working well so far. Cant wait to see how much time the XT will save us!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice.....I'll be interested to hear how you like that spreader.

I love the 9'2" V XT.....I think I'm ruined from ever using a straight blade again


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's a few more pics...


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

affekonig;670603 said:


> It doesn't sound like you're much ofa Ford fan, but I'd love to trade you my 95 Bronco with a 7.5' Unimount for your sidewalk crew truck. How are you going to fit a sidewalk crew in that thing? Put them up comfy in a Bronco... Seriously though, I'd be very interested in working something out. Let me know.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64034&highlight=bronco
> 
> The white one:


I dont think I want to ruin my good fleet with a Ford! The only Ford's I would be interested in is a F-450 or F-550 4x4 dump with the 7.3 Powerstroke.


----------

